# Radius Turner



## autonoz (Jan 8, 2016)

I am pretty happy with how this turned out.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice job!


----------



## randyjaco (Jan 8, 2016)

Interesting design. I like it. 

Randy


----------



## ELHEAD (Jan 8, 2016)

Another big LIKE here too!


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Jan 9, 2016)

Very nice!  I have been looking to make one.  I'm not proud, any chance I can get some measurements from you.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice work amigo!


----------



## kvt (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice,   Looks like a different design than most I have seen  Looks like it would be a bit more sturdy also.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 9, 2016)

What is the biggest radius it will make? Looks to be around 4".


----------



## Superburban (Jan 9, 2016)

Interesting design for the slide, any particular reason for that style?


----------



## autonoz (Jan 10, 2016)

What is the biggest radius it will make? Looks to be around 4".

It will turn up to a 3" radius

Interesting design for the slide, any particular reason for that style?

No particular reason. Was looking to make one and saw one like this on Ebay that sold for over $300.00. Thought the design was cool and would be a good project. There are many other designs that are much easier and just as functional, but this one just caught my fancy.


----------



## Superburban (Jan 10, 2016)

It is cool, I like the simplicity and smooth design of the slide. That is now on my project list for once the weather warms up a tad.


----------



## drom68 (Jan 10, 2016)

Very nice.  Looks easy to adjust and operate.


----------



## petertha (Feb 4, 2016)

Neat design. A couple questions:
- how do you lock the top slider block into position? I don't really see any side grub screws or vertical clamping (I see a rectangular slot under the angle dovetail part, maybe that's related to above? )
- can you elaborate on what you used for a pivot shaft & maybe bushing or bearing?
- what kind of insert are you using? (would like to see a detail shot of the L tool, how you milled the pocket etc. if you have a sec one day)
- is there anything that can tweak the insert tool center height up or down slightly, or built to this datum & stays this way?


----------



## autonoz (Feb 4, 2016)

Ill put something together shortly


----------



## rwm (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a question about this design and radius turners in general. It seems that your stock has to stick out pretty far to avoid interference between the chuck and the platform. Do you have problems with chatter due to this? Is there a design that minimizes this issue?
R


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Feb 12, 2016)

I've seen some over the top radius turners that would avoid that problem. They're a lot less common than the swivel around the compound though.


----------

